# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ηλεκτροπόντα για μπαταρίες dual pulse

## DiViDi

Καλημέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα.

Όσοι απο εμάς έχουν φτιαξει την κλασική ηλεκτροπόντα απο Μ/Τ φουρνου μικροκυμάτων έχουν διαπιστώσει και οι ιδιοι ότι δεν μπόρει να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την κόλληση των tabs μπαταρίων. Ψάχνοντας αρχετά στο διαδικτυο και και τα αντιστοιχα threads εδω ειχα καταλήξει οτι τελικα η λύση με τους πυκνωτες είναι μονόδρομος. Το κοστος βεβαια για την κατασκευη αυτη ήταν πολυ μεγαλο αν αναλογιστεί κανεις οτι στο ebay υπαρχουν ηλεκτροποντες με 100€

Στο διαταυτα τωρα.

Συνεχιζοντας την ερευνα βρηκά μια κατασκευη που οπως φαινεται και απο το video έχει πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα και είναι σχετικά
απλη και με μικρο κόστος.

http://www.avdweb.nl/tech-tips/spot-welder.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXLXmi4EkaA

Τα πλεονακτημα της είναι ότι ειναι διπλου παλμου, δυνατοτητα ρύθμισης του χρονου απο 350ms εως 500ms, μικρο κόστος κατασκευης και  επιλογη του ρευματος σε δυο σκαλες (στην συγκεκριμενη ειναι μεταξυ 400Α και 1100Α)

Το προβλημα

Εφοσον ειχα ετοιμο τον μετασχηματιστη, έφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι με τα thyristors, προγραμματισα το arduino τα συνδεσα πάνω αλλα η ηλεκτροποντα αρνειται να δουλεψει. Η μόνη διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν έχω βάλει την αντισταση R6 (27Ω 50W)

Παραθετω και το κυκλωμα της κατασκευης απο το site του Αlbert Van Dalen

Spot-welder-controller-circuit_Article_files_Tech-tips_Spot-welder_thumb_medium300_0.jpg

Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν την συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη την εχει φτιαξει καποιος ή αν το παραπανω κυκλωμα έχει καποιο
λάθος. Σε δευτερο χρόνο αν πουμε ότι δουλεψει ως κατασκευη αν μπόρει να προστεθει και μια οθονη που να μας απεικονιζει την
επιλογη του χρόνου που εχουμε ορισει μέσω του διακοπτη π.χ 400ms -450ms......

Eυχαριστω εκ των προτερων
Δημητρης

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δώσεις +5V στο πιν 12 του κοννέκτορα και γη στο GND ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να λειτουργήσει. Λειτουργεί; Γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο κύκλωμα, εκτός αν έχεις κάνει εσύ κάποιο λάθος στην υλοποίηση, το οποίο φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω.

----------

DiViDi (11-12-13)

----------


## DiViDi

Φιλιππε καλησπερα

Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να αφησω  εκτος το Arduino και να δωσω +5V στο pin1 του MOC2023 και γη στο pin2 ?
Αν δουλεψει σημαινει οτι ειναι Ο.Κ το κυκλωμα και φταει κατι στο arduino και αν οχι ειναι κατι στο κυκλωμα  ?

Ο.Κ θα το δοκιμασω και θα ενημερωσω

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππε καλησπερα
> 
> Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να αφησω  εκτος το Arduino και να δωσω +5V στο pin1 του MOC2023 και γη στο pin2 ?
> Αν δουλεψει σημαινει οτι ειναι Ο.Κ το κυκλωμα και φταει κατι στο arduino και αν οχι ειναι κατι στο κυκλωμα  ?



Αυτό ακριβώς, μόνο που δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσεις να συμπεριλάβεις και την R3!

----------

DiViDi (11-12-13)

----------


## mtzag

Εμενα μου φαινετε οτι με 3 σπειρες εχει ταση κατω απο 3V και οτι και να δουλεψει θα κανει κολλησεις της πλακας.
Τα 400Α 1100Α ειναι απιαστα οταν εχεις 3 νικελενιες επαφες της πλακας με αυτη την ταση που βγαζει ο μ/σ.
Το πρωτεύων δεν μπορεις να το οδηγησεις με ενα ssr και το arduino αντι thyristors ?

Με πυκνωτες πιστευω οτι δεν θελει μια περιουσια ας πουμε low esr πυκνωτες 50V συνολο 50mf -100mf δεν φτανουνε για να κανεις κολληση ?
Το προβλημα ειναι πως θα τους οδηγησεις.. αυτο ισως κοστιζει αλλα εχω σκεφτει να παρω μασιφ πλακες κοντρου χαλκου και να κανω ενα γιγας χειροκινητο ρελε με ελατηριο

----------


## DiViDi

Μανο καλησπερα

Γιατι γραφεις οτι θα γινουν κολλησεις της πλακας με τα 3V ? Εχουν παρουσιαστει παρομοιες κατασκευες που κολλανε λαμαρινες 2χιλ
στα battery tabs θα κολλησει ? Το  προβλημα ειναι να μπορεις να ελεγχεις τον χρονο
διοτι αν προσπαθησεις να πονταρεις ετσι οπως ειναι, το tab θα εξαφανιστει. Οσο γρηγορος και να εισαι δεν μπορεις να εχεις τον ελεγχο του χρονου
και ειδικα σε τετοιες τιμες 350 - 500ms.

Η κατασκευη συφμωνα και με τον γερμανο δουλευει μια χαρα, αυτο καταλαβαινω και εγω απο το video και τις φωτογραφιες απο τις κολλησεις
Γιατι να μην δουλευει αλλωστε οταν μπορει και ελεγχει τον χρονο και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα δινει και διπλο παλμο.

Τα μπρατσα παντως που εχει βαλει δεν εχουν σχεση με το ρευμα, μεσα εχει κρυψει τα καλωδια. 
Νικελ πλακες εχει μπροστα που εχει τις ακιδες. Οτι απωλεια και αν εχει εκει δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλη σημασια.
Ειπαμε μπαταριες θελει να κολλησει οχι λαμαρινες  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## mtzag

Aς πουμε οτι εχει στις επαφες συνολο αντισταση 0.1 - 0.2ohm εχουμε  3/0.1 = 30Α και 3/0.2 = 15Α πολυ απλα τα νουμερα 400Α και 1100Α δεν εχουμε καμμια επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.
Εχει 4 επαφες επινικελωμενες δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην βγαζουνε 0.1ohm αντισταση

350ms και 500ms ειναι πολυς χρονος για κολληση μπορει να γινει με μικροτερο παλμο σε διαρκεια και ποιο ισχυρο.

Ποιο καλα θα κολλαει μια μπαταρια βαθειας εκφορτισης αυτοκινήτου με στιγμιαιο βραχυκλωμα παρα αυτο.
Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το project αυτο αλλα με πυκνωτες και κολαω στην οδηγηση τους .. εχει καποιος αποψη περι αυτου ?

----------


## valis

> .. εχει καποιος αποψη περι αυτου ?



Ναι, ξεκίνα απο εδώ και κάνε λίγο reverse engineering
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWhWix72jJo

----------


## mariosinsuex

> Όσοι απο εμάς έχουν φτιαξει την κλασική ηλεκτροπόντα απο Μ/Τ φουρνου μικροκυμάτων έχουν διαπιστώσει και οι ιδιοι ότι δεν μπόρει να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την κόλληση των tabs μπαταρίων.




Δεν γνωρίζω για την δική σου κατασκευή,και τι υλικό χρησιμοποιείς,αλλά με την ηλεκτροπόντα ,έχω καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα 3 μπαταρίες 12v (ήτοι 36 τεμάχια χ 2 λαμάκια + 6 για τους πόλους=78 κολλήσεις,- 1 αποτυχία,δικού μου λάθους,εξαιρουμένου τις όσες για παιχνίδι-πειραματισμό).
Και δεν είναι κάτι αξιοζήλευτο......
Μήπως κάτι από τα υλικά που χρησιποίησες δεν κάνει;

----------

DiViDi (11-12-13)

----------


## DiViDi

> Αν δώσεις +5V στο πιν 12 του κοννέκτορα και γη στο GND ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να λειτουργήσει. Λειτουργεί; Γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο κύκλωμα, εκτός αν έχεις κάνει εσύ κάποιο λάθος στην υλοποίηση, το οποίο φυσικά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω.



Φιλιππε σ έυχαριστω για τις οδηγιες. Το δοκιμασα και λειτουργει κανονικα.
Τουλαχιστον τωρα ξερω οτι ειναι κατι στο arduino και δεν θα παιδευομαι με το κυκλωμα.

Θα περιγραψω τι ακριβως εκανα διοτι επειδη ειναι πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιω arduino το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εκανα κατι λαθος.

Στην αρχη δοκιμασα να περασω τον κωδικα που δινει στο site κατι που φυσικα δεν δουλεψε (εβγαζε καποιο error)

Εφτιαξα στο παρακατω path ενα φακελο με ονομα Switch και εκει μεσα εβαλα το .cpp και το .h file
C:\Users\Dimitris\Documents\Arduino\libraries\Swit  ch

Eκανα Επαληθευση και φορτωση χωρις να μου βγαλει καποιο σφαλμα.

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι αρχικα εβαλα ενα pack που δεν το ειχα προσεξει οτι εγραφε 9V AC και ειδα οτι τα λαμπακια
αναβοσβηναν. Αφου ειδα την @##$% που ειχα κανει εβαλα ενα 12V 1A DC . Για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι δεν εχει παθει καποια ζημια
περασα απο τα παραδειγματα του Arduino το κλασικο "Hello World" με το USB εκτος (τροφοδοσια απο το pack) και δουλεψε κανονικα.

Επισης κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι με το πρωτο interface που ειχα φτιαξει για το arduino σε διατρητη οταν το καρφωνα πανω εσβηνε
το πορτοκαλι led. Επειδη το εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι λαθος, εφτιαξα ενα καινουργιο και δεν παρουσιασε το ιδιο προβλημα

Να υποθεσω οτι απο την πολυ ταλαιπωρια το arduino παρεδωσε πνευμα αλλα αν ειναι ετσι γιατι να δουλευει με το LCD ?

Aν βαλω ενα ψηφιακο πολυμετρο μεταξυ GND και pin 12 θα προλαβει να μου δειξει τα 5V ή ειναι μικρος ο χρονος των 350-500ms και να προλαβει
να τα δειξει?

Sorry που σας επρηξα με τοσο πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να δουλεψει το ρημαδι

Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## DiViDi

Κατι μαλλον δεν παει καλα.

Μετραω στο pin12 και GND και μου δινει 5V. O.K ειναι λαθος λεω κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να δειχνει τιποτα και να δινει τα 5V για ελαχιστο χρονο 
μονο οταν παταω τον διακοπτη. ΑΛΛΑ αφου δινει 5V  η ηλεκτροποντα θα επρεπε να δουλευ συνεχεια και οχι να ειναι νεκρη. Ψαχνω - ψαχνω τιποτα
σνεδεω το  interface και βλεπω οτι στην εξοδο δινει 5V. To συνδεω πανω στο κυκλωμα και η ταση πεφτει στο 1V. Παταω τον διακοπτη να δω αν θα δωσει
τα 5V αλλα τιποτα, δινω απευθειας απο το 12 και GND στο κυκλωμα παλι το ιδιο, μολις το συνδεσω πεφτει στο 1V βαζω και τον διακοπτη παλι τα ιδια.

Δινω απο το 5V και το GND του arduino στο κυκλωμα και δεν εχω πτωση, παραμενει στα 5V (αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που δουλεψε πριν)

Καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα στο πιν 12 πρέπει να έχει pull up και γι αυτό μετράς 5 και 1V χωρίς φορτίο και με φορτίο αντίστοιχα. Για τον προγραμματισμό δεν ξέρω να σου πω.

----------

DiViDi (11-12-13)

----------


## DiViDi

Φιλιππε σ έυχαριστω και παλι για τις πληροφοριες και την βοηθεια

Καποιος καλος σαμαρειτης που μπορει να βοηθησει σχετικα το arduino ?

Eυχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## herctrap

ανέβασε τον κώδικα

----------


## DiViDi

> Θα περιγραψω τι ακριβως εκανα διοτι επειδη ειναι πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιω arduino το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εκανα κατι λαθος.
> 
> Στην αρχη δοκιμασα να περασω τον κωδικα που δινει στο site κατι που φυσικα δεν δουλεψε (εβγαζε καποιο error)
> 
> Εφτιαξα στο παρακατω path ενα φακελο με ονομα Switch και εκει μεσα εβαλα το .cpp και το .h file
> C:\Users\Dimitris\Documents\Arduino\libraries\Swit  ch
> 
> Eκανα Επαληθευση και φορτωση χωρις να μου βγαλει καποιο σφαλμα.



Καλησπερα Ηρακλη


Ο κωδικας

/* 
Arduino resistance spot welder timer

Copyright (C) 2012  Albert van Dalen http://www.avdweb.nl
This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License
as published by the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty
of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the GNU General Public License at http://www.gnu.org/licenses .
Version 10-9-2013
*/

#if ARDUINO >= 100 
  #include "Arduino.h"
#else
  #include "WProgram.h"
#endif
//#include <Streaming.h>
#include "Switch.h"

const byte spotWelderButtonPin = 7; 
const byte spotWelder = 8; 
const byte BCDswitch3 = 9;
const byte BCDswitch2 = 10;
const byte BCDswitch1 = 11;
const byte BCDswitch0 = 12;

const int preWeld_ms = 50;
const int step_ms = 50;
const int weldPause = 500;

Switch spotWelderButton(spotWelderButtonPin);

void setup() 
{ Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(BCDswitch0, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch1, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch2, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch3, INPUT_PULLUP);  
  pinMode(spotWelder, OUTPUT);
}

void loop() 
{ spotWelderButton.poll();
  if(spotWelderButton.pushed()) weldCyclus(BCDswitch() * step_ms);
}

void weldCyclus(int weldTime_ms)
{ pulseSpotWelder(preWeld_ms);
  delay(weldPause);
  pulseSpotWelder(weldTime_ms);
}

void pulseSpotWelder(int ms)
{ digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
  delay(ms); 
  digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
  //Serial << ms << endl;  
}

int BCDswitch()
{ int bcd;
  bitWrite(bcd, 0, !digitalRead(BCDswitch0));
  bitWrite(bcd, 1, !digitalRead(BCDswitch1));
  bitWrite(bcd, 2, !digitalRead(BCDswitch2));
  bitWrite(bcd, 3, !digitalRead(BCDswitch3));
  return bcd;
} 

Και για το switch library απο το παρακατω Link εφτιαξα τα αρχεια  .cpp και .h

http://www.avdweb.nl/arduino/hardwar...debouncer.html

----------


## herctrap

const byte spotWelder = 8; 

η έξοδος σου είναι το Pin8

----------

DiViDi (12-12-13)

----------


## herctrap

θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τον κώδικα πιο έξυπνο αν είχαμε σαν είσοδο και το zero cross του AC

ή αν είχαμε σε έναν πυκνωτή μερικών uF 320VDC θα μπορούσαμε οικονομικά να τα ρίξουμε στον πρωτεύον του ίδιου μετασχηματιστή?
και να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ?

----------


## DiViDi

> const byte spotWelder = 8; 
> 
> η έξοδος σου είναι το Pin8



Jesus Crist

Οποτε ειτε κανω αλλαγη στο κωδικα ειτε στην συνδεσμολογια
Θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και ενημερωνω.


Αν πουμε οτι ολα δουλεψουν μια χαρα (ελπιζω δηλαδη)
Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μπει ενα LCD που θα γραφει 

Spot Welder
Dual Pulse

Και στην συνεχεια να απεικονιζε τον χρονο που εχουμε ορισει μεσω του διακοπτη ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## herctrap

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## FILMAN

Πού είσαι ρε Ηρακλή;





> θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τον κώδικα πιο έξυπνο αν είχαμε σαν είσοδο και το zero cross του AC



Βέβαια, για να ξεκινάς τότε τα θυρίστορς.




> ή αν είχαμε σε έναν πυκνωτή μερικών uF 320VDC θα μπορούσαμε οικονομικά να τα ρίξουμε στον πρωτεύον του ίδιου μετασχηματιστή? και να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ?



Σου θυμίζω ότι οι μετασχηματιστές δουλεύουν με εναλλασσόμενο ενώ οι πυκνωτές αποθηκεύουν συνεχές

----------


## herctrap

> Πού είσαι ρε Ηρακλή;



τρέχω αλλά τώρα που έπιασαν τα κρύα, επέστρεψες και εσύ πάλι μέσα για κατασκευές





> Βέβαια, για να ξεκινάς τότε τα θυρίστορς.



και τι κερδίζω με αυτό
αφού ο παλμός λέει ότι είναι 500ms
άρα θα έχω 25 περιόδους μέσα

και γιατί θυρίστορ και όχι triac δεν έχω καταλάβει





> Σου θυμίζω ότι οι μετασχηματιστές δουλεύουν με εναλλασσόμενο ενώ οι πυκνωτές αποθηκεύουν συνεχές



ναι αν το ρίχναμε σαν τετραγωνικό παλμό ή κάτι τέτοιο απλό

----------


## FILMAN

> και τι κερδίζω με αυτό
> αφού ο παλμός λέει ότι είναι 500ms
> άρα θα έχω 25 περιόδους μέσα



Ναι, αλλά στην αρχή θα αποφύγεις να δώσεις 100 ... 325V στον μετασχηματιστή.




> και γιατί θυρίστορ και όχι triac δεν έχω καταλάβει



Εννοείται ότι γίνεται και με triac.




> ναι αν το ρίχναμε σαν τετραγωνικό παλμό ή κάτι τέτοιο απλό



Τι τετραγωνικό παλμό, δεν είπες ότι η διάρκεια είναι 500msec; Αυτό δεν είναι παλμός, συνεχές είναι...

----------


## herctrap

άρα θα κάνω soft start στον μετασχηματιστή? 





> Note that most solid state relays will not work hereαν because they use  TRIACs. At inductive loads, an inverse parallel SCR control works far  better than a TRIAC control. TRIACs have turn-off problems with  inductive loads, while SCRs always turn off at the negative half-cycle



ισχύει να γλιτώσω και τα χιλιόμετρα μέχρι τον Φανό? 

50 παλμούς 5mSec On κάτι τέτοιο ίσως 
αλλά νομίζω ότι το μέγιστο duty cycle είναι 50%
οπότε 320/2 = 160 το οποίο είναι μικρότερο από τα 230 
άρα χάνω ισχύ
σωστά?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι βλακείες λέει αυτή η παράθεση, πού τη βρήκες; Τα αντιπαράλληλα θυρίστορ χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως επειδή σε μεγάλες ισχείς είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις θυρίστορ παρά triac. Εδώ η ισχύς δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά μεγάλη οπότε θα μπορούσες να βάλεις και triac. Μη βάλεις βέβαια κανένα BT137, βάλε κάτι πιο ισχυρό, π.χ. κανένα ΒΤΑ24 ή ΒΤΑ41.

----------


## herctrap

στο κύκλωμα που έδωσε το παιδί

αυτό για τους παλμούς?
υπάρχει οικονομικός και εύκολος τρόπος να κάνουμε overdrive τον μετασχηματιστή για σύντομο χρόνο?

----------


## FILMAN

> υπάρχει οικονομικός και εύκολος τρόπος να κάνουμε overdrive τον μετασχηματιστή για σύντομο χρόνο?



Ναι, αν αντί για 220 του δώσεις 380  :Tongue:

----------


## mtzag

και που θα τα βρουμε τα 380 ? ποιο ευκολο δεν ειναι να βαλουμε ποιο πολλες σπειρες με λεπτοτερο καλωδιο στο δευτερευον ?
Εμαγιε χοντρο μονοκλωνο/ολιγοκλωνο απο που μπορουμε να αγορασουμε ?

Παραλληλα τετοιους μετασχηματιστες (ψιλοδιαφορετικους) μπορουμε να βαλουμε για να κολαμε και κατι ποιο δυνατο απο μπαταριες ?

----------


## FILMAN

> και που θα τα βρουμε τα 380 ? ποιο ευκολο δεν ειναι να βαλουμε ποιο πολλες σπειρες με λεπτοτερο καλωδιο στο δευτερευον ?



Γιατί, για να λιγοστέψεις τα Α;

----------


## mtzag

την κολληση τα Α την κανουνε ? εχω την εντυπωση οτι την κανουνε τα W.
Αυξανοντας την ταση αυξανεις το ρευμα μεχρι την μεγιστη ισχυ που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ
Τα 3V για να δωσουνε 200Α πρεπει η αντισταση να ειναι 0.015ohm και ειναι παραπανω στα νικελ tabs

----------


## valis

Και οι ετοιμες συσκευες με εκφορτιση πυκνωτη δουλευουν στην περιοχή των 30V.

----------


## herctrap

αν δεν έχουμε τριφασικό?

*Που τους βρήκατε τους M/T?

----------


## mtzag

Εγω πηρα απο ενα γυφτο που περνουσε και μαζευε παλιοσιδερα ειδα το φουρνο στην καροτσα και του λεω περιμενε λιγο ανοιξα το φουρνο και αφαιρεσα το μ/σ.
Στις μαντρες ανακυκλωσης λευκων συσκευων αμα πας θα βρεις 1ευρω το κιλο ισως και λιγοτερο παει αμα παρεις ολη τη συσκευη αμα παρεις μονο το μ/σ μπορει να πηγαινει παραπανω.
Εκει θα βρεις και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα για διαφορες κατασκευες σε τιμες ανακυκλωσης

----------


## DiViDi

Ταζεις ενα 5ευρω σε παλιατζη και σου φερνει εναν φουρνο, εναλλακτικα σε μαγαζια
που κανουν επισκευες σε οικιακες συσκευες, λογικα κανα 10ευρω αλλα μπορει και παραπανω

----------


## FILMAN

> την κολληση τα Α την κανουνε ? εχω την εντυπωση οτι την κανουνε τα W.
> Αυξανοντας την ταση αυξανεις το ρευμα μεχρι την μεγιστη ισχυ που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ
> Τα 3V για να δωσουνε 200Α πρεπει η αντισταση να ειναι 0.015ohm και ειναι παραπανω στα νικελ tabs



Αν ο μετασχηματιστής δίνει 3V και 200Α και εσύ δεκαπλασιάσεις τις σπείρες του δευτερεύοντος θα πάρεις 30V και 20Α, όχι 30V και 2000A. Με 20Α τί θα κολλήσεις;

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα σε ολους.

Καταρχας να ευχαριστησω και παλι τον Φιλιππο και τον Ηρακλη για τις πολτιμες πληροφοριες και την βοηθεια καθως
επισης και ολα τα μελη που εχουν κανει παρομοιες κατασκευες.
Ειλικρινα ημουνα ετοιμος να το παρατησω, ηθελα να δουλεψει και να κανω μετα μια παρουσιαση την κατασκευης.
Δεν πειραζει μαλλον θα γινει με την αναποδη σειρα.

Για να μην αλλαξω το intrface αλλαξα τον κωδικα και δουλεψε κανονικα.
Εκανα την πρωτη δοκιμη σημερα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αψογο, θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και φωτογραφια.

Σημειωση οτι τις ακιδες και τον διακοπτη τα ειχα στο χερι παρολα αυτα η κολληση εγινε μια χαρα.
Σημερα θα παω να αγορασω κουτι απο τον Βενιερη και οτι αλλο χρειαστει, ποδοδιακοπτη μαλλον θα παρω απο το ebay
ή απο καποο μαγαζι εδω αν δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα.

Πιθανων να προσθεσω και την αντισταση που εχει βαλει ο Γερμανος για να μειωνει τα Α, εγω τα εχ αφαιρεσει τα magnetic shunts
και μου φαινεται οτι ειναι πολυ δυνατη η ποντα (θα το δω στην πραξη)

Ηρακλη μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για το LCD ? Εχω μια οθονουλα 16Χ2 και εχω παραγγειλει και ενα σειριακο Intrface σε περιπτωση
που δεν φτανανε τα pins

Eυχαριστω και παλι
Δημητρης

----------


## mtzag

> Αν ο μετασχηματιστής δίνει 3V και 200Α και εσύ δεκαπλασιάσεις τις σπείρες του δευτερεύοντος θα πάρεις 30V και 20Α, όχι 30V και 2000A. Με 20Α τί θα κολλήσεις;



Συμφωνουμε οτι η ισχυ που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ ειναι πανω κατω ιδια ?

Ας πουμε οτι ο πυρηνας ειναι 600W

Στην 1η περιπτωση με 3V αρα μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 200Α οταν του δωσουμε φορτιο 3/200=0.015ohm ομως το φορτιο ειναι μικροτερο ειναι καπου 0.1 ohm αρα θα δωσει
3/0.1 =30Α δηλαδη 3V*30A=90W αρα δεν αξιοποιουμε ολη την ισχυ που δινει ο μ/σ

Στην 2η περιπτωση των 30V μπορει να δωσει μεγιστο 20Α οταν του δωσουμε φορτιο 30/20=1.5Οohm ομως το φορτιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο ειναι κατω απο 1.5ohm αρα θα
παρουμε ολη την ισχυ του μ/σ θα γινει overdrive θα συμβει πτωση τασης που θα μετατραπει σε ρευμα αλλα η ισχυς θα μεινει στο ιδιο μεγιστο επιπεδο των 600w

Η κολληση γινετε απο θερμοτητα αρα ενεργεια και ο ρυθμος μεταβολης της ενεργειας ειναι ισχυς οχι μονο ρευμα οχι μονο ταση αλλα ρευμα * ταση 

Συμπερασμα ... καλυτερα 30V και μικρο παλμο παρα 3V γιατι εχουμε περισοτερες δυνατοτητες επιλογης παιζοντας με τον χρονο του παλμου

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι και με τα 3V μπορεις να παρεις την απαιτουμενη ενεργεια γιατι ενεργεια = ισχυς * χρονος αλλα αυτο τα χρειαστει περισσοτερο χρονο
αρα μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια παλμου.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ας πουμε οτι ο πυρηνας ειναι 600W
> 
> Στην 2η περιπτωση των 30V μπορει να δωσει μεγιστο 20Α οταν του δωσουμε φορτιο 30/20=1.5Οohm ομως το φορτιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο ειναι κατω απο 1.5ohm αρα θα
> παρουμε ολη την ισχυ του μ/σ θα γινει overdrive θα συμβει πτωση τασης που θα μετατραπει σε ρευμα αλλα η ισχυς θα μεινει στο ιδιο μεγιστο επιπεδο των 600w



Όχι. Αν τον κάνεις να βγάζει 30V και 20Α και του βάλεις φορτίο 0.1Ω δεν θα έχεις 30 / 0.1 = 300Α αλλά λίγο παραπάνω από 20Α. Αν λοιπόν το φορτίο σου είναι 0.1Ω για να πάρεις όλα τα 600W πρέπει να έχεις τάση δευτερεύοντος 7.7V και ρεύμα 78Α ώστε 7.7V * 78A = 600.6W και 7.7V / 78A = 0.098Ω.

Αν το φορτίο σου δεν είναι 0.1Ω αλλά 0.015Ω, οι αντίστοιχες τιμές είναι 3V και 200Α.

----------


## mtzag

ξαδιαβασε ποιο προσεκτικα για την πτωση τασης και την ισχυ
Αμα εχεις 30V και βαλεις φορτιο 0.1Ohm θα παρεις 300Α και 2V γιατι θα συμβει πτωση τασης τα 30V θα ειναι μονο ονομαστικα και οχι πραγματικα δεν εχουμε σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο σε καθε περιπτωση η ισχυ δεν μεταβαλετε θα ειναι 600w μονο που στην περιπτωση της παραπανω τασης την παιρνεις ολη ενω με 3V δεν παιρνεις ολη την ισχυ που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ λογω μιας μικρης αντιστασης στις επαφες

----------


## herctrap

Που έχει τέτοια μάντρα κοντά στο Αιγάλεω??

----------


## FILMAN

> ξαδιαβασε ποιο προσεκτικα για την πτωση τασης και την ισχυ
> Αμα εχεις 30V και βαλεις φορτιο 0.1Ohm θα παρεις 300Α και 2V γιατι θα συμβει πτωση τασης τα 30V θα ειναι μονο ονομαστικα και οχι πραγματικα δεν εχουμε σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο σε καθε περιπτωση η ισχυ δεν μεταβαλετε θα ειναι 600w μονο που στην περιπτωση της παραπανω τασης την παιρνεις ολη ενω με 3V δεν παιρνεις ολη την ισχυ που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ λογω μιας μικρης αντιστασης στις επαφες



Όχι λέμε. Με 3 σπείρες που έχει εδώ το δευτερεύον με 25άρι ή 35άρι καλώδιο γέμισε η καρκάσα. Για να πάρεις 30V πρέπει να τυλίξεις 30 σπείρες, οπότε για να σου χωρέσει το καλώδιο θα πας σε 6άρι για να μην πω 4άρι, το οποίο δεν θα μπορέσει να σου δώσει τα 300Α που λες, διότι το καλώδιο που θα βάλεις αναγκαστικά θα είναι λεπτό (λόγω περιορισμένου διαθέσιμου χώρου) και μακρύ (λόγω των πολλών σπειρών), δηλαδή θα έχει *μεγάλη αντίσταση*.

Άμα είναι έτσι όπως τα λες τί την θες τη μετατροπή, άσε τον μετασχηματιστή όπως είναι, πάρε τα 1300V και 0.45Α που βγάζει και δοκίμασε να κολλήσεις, λες να πετύχει;

----------


## mtzag

και ρωταω τι εχει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση το 4αρι καλωδιο ή οι νικελ επαφες στην μπαταρια ?
για να εχουμε μια εκτίμηση του μεγεθους..

Δεν νομιζω οτι το 4αρι καλωδιο εχει 0.1 ohm αντισταση σε 20-30 σπειρες και στιγμιαια που θα το κανεις
δεν θα λιωσει.
Το λεω γιατι το εχω κανει με 12V και ειχε ποιο πολυ δυναμη απο τα 3V και εκανε ποιο καλη κολληση το μονο προβλημα του ειτανε οτι δεν μπορουσες
να το αφησεις πολυ χρονο γιατι ελιωνε η μονωση του καλωδιου απο υπεθερμανση για παλμους ομως ειναι οκ

----------


## FILMAN

> και ρωταω τι εχει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση το 4αρι καλωδιο ή οι νικελ επαφες στην μπαταρια ?
> για να εχουμε μια εκτίμηση του μεγεθους..



Το καλώδιο.  :Tongue2:

----------


## herctrap

Κάποια μάντρα ???

----------


## mtzag

ψαξε στους καταλογους για μαντρες ανακυκλωσης και παλιοσιδερων και ξεκινα τηλεφωνα.
Αλλιως στησε αυτι οταν περναει ο γυφτος με την ντουντουκα να του εξηγησεις

Να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι οι μαντρες το πρωι αγοραζουνε το βραδι πουλανε αρα πρεπει να προκαταβαλεις χρηματα για να σου κρατησουνε μ/σ
η να κανεις συνενοηση

----------


## DiViDi

Ηρακλη  εχει μια μαντρα χαμηλα στη Θηβων απεναντι απο τα ΤΕΙ πριν τα Jumbo. Αν δεν θελεις να μπλεξεις με τις μαντρες θα σου προτεινα να
παρεις κανα τηλεφωνο τα μαγαζια που κανουν επισκευες οικιακων συσκευων εκει θα βρεις 1000% αλλα το πληρωσεις λιγο παραπανω ~10€

Υπαρχει και αυτη η αγγελια http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72737

----------


## DiViDi

photo.jpg

Η πρωτη πονταρισια που εγινε σημερα το πρωι με ολη την συνδεσμολογια εντελως προχειρη
Δεν θυμαμαι καν σε ποια θεση ειχα τον διακοπτη για τους παλμους. Αν και μονη δοκιμασα να το ξεκολλησω 
με πενσα αλλα....

Αγορασα και πριν λιγο το κουτακι D201 της Normabox και το ΣΚ θα ξεκινησω τις εργασιες


Ηρακλη αναμενω νεα σου για τον κωδικα και το display, ψαχνω και εγω μηπως μπορεσω και σου βρω Μ/Τ

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί έχεις φαγωθεί τόσο πολύ με την οθόνη, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δεν σου αρκεί η ψηφιακή ένδειξη πάνω στον διακόπτη;

----------


## DiViDi

Μια χαρα ειναι αλλα με την οθονη θα ειναι πιο ομορφο  :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Τι διακόπτη έχεις βάλει;

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα Φιλιππε

Για την επιλογη των παλμων εβαλα αυτον http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=32505
 τον ιδιο τον εχει και ο Βενιερης http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...0/Default.aspx

Για την εκιννηση προσωρινα εχω βαλει ενα reset απο κουτι Η/Υ.
Οταν τελειωσω την κατασκευη θα βαλω ποδοδιακοπτη αλλα και για backup θα υπαρχει και διακοπτακι πανω στο σασι

----------


## DiViDi

Για ποδοδιακοπτη θα βαλω κατι τετοιο

http://www.electronicsworld.gr/new_s...emart&Itemid=1

ή αυτον 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2811005926...84.m1438.l2649

Υπαρχουν βεβαια και πιο φθηνες λυσεις

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tattoo-Mac...item20c7dd081e

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε! Με τον διακόπτη που έβαλες έχεις μόνο 4 χρόνους, 50, 100, 200 και 400msec! Στο σχήμα σου λέει να βάλεις BCD διακόπτη! Κάτι σαν αυτό:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...0/Default.aspx
Έτσι θα έχει 10 διαφορετικούς χρόνους *και ένδειξη!*

----------


## DiViDi

Ωχ δεν ειχα ιδεα. 
Νομιζα οτι εχει μονο τις 4 επιλογες αναλογα με την θεση του διακοπτη

Ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση

----------


## herctrap

πάρε την οθόνη και θα γράψουμε τον κώδικα

----------


## spiroscfu

Επίσης να χαμηλώσεις αρκετά τον χρόνο η κόλληση δεν πρέπει να το τρυπάει

----------


## DiViDi

Σπυρο νομιζω με δοκιμες στον χρονο και διαφορα tabs θα βρεθει η χρυση τομη

Ηρακλη την οθονη την εχω αυτο που εχω παραγγειλει ειναι αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1212177797...84.m1439.l2649  διοτι φανταστικα οτι δεν θα φτανουν τα pins
του arduino

Χαιρετω
Δημητης

----------


## herctrap

αυτό δεν θα μου ανάψει το Led αν τα +5V είναι μεταξύ 4.7V και 5,3V
το lm358 τροφοδοτείται με 12V

----------


## herctrap

και αυτό δουλεύει λογικά ε?

----------


## DiViDi

Ηρακλη δεν εχω ιδεα.

Ειναι πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιω arduino, το ειχα παρει για να φτιαξω ενα lux meter για να μετραω τους φακους καταδυσης.
Σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και το αφηνω πανω σου. Επειδη βλεπω οτι ειμαστε και γειτονες πολυ ευχαριστως να το δουμε μαζι.

Χαιρετω
Δημητρης

----------


## herctrap

είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ εναν controller
αλλά πήγα να το παίξω μάγκας
και λέω εμένα με το που ακουμπάς τα ηλετρόδια
θα κάνει beep beep 
και θα κολλάει μόνο του
οπότε χτες σχεδίασα κάτι που θα καταλαβαίνει πότε βραχυκυκλώνουν τα ηλεκτρόδια



αλλά σήμερα κατάλαβα ότι τα ηλεκτρόδια είναι συνέχεια βραχυκυκλωμένα

----------


## DiViDi

Ψιλοτελειωσα και εγω με το μονταρισμα, κανα δυο κοψιματα μεινανε στην προσοψη

Αφησα χωρο και για την οθονη  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

> αλλά σήμερα κατάλαβα ότι τα ηλεκτρόδια είναι συνέχεια βραχυκυκλωμένα



Συνέχεια βραχυκυκλωμένα μπορεί να είναι άλλα ρεύμα θα περάσει μόνο όταν πας να κολλήσεις,
άρα ή βάζεις δυο ελασματάκια επιπλέον στα ηλεκτρόδια (μικρά σαν καρφίτσες) 
ή έχεις τον μ/σ συνέχεια να δουλεύει και με έναν diy μ/σ ρεύματος καταλαβαίνεις πότε πας να κολλήσεις και ρυθμίζεις τον χρόνο

----------


## herctrap

το θέμα μου δεν είναι ο χρόνος
θα έχω κλειστό τον Μ/Τ
και θα το ανοίγω για όσο χρόνο έχει ρυθμιστεί

----

αλλα το θέμα είναι να κάνει "auto triger"
δηλαδή να ακουμπάς τα tabs
να το καταλαβαίνει 
να κάνει ένα beep
να περιμένει ένα sec
και να κολλάει για όσο χρόνο το έχεις ρυθμίσει χωρίς να πατήσεις το πεταλάκι

μπορώ να προσθέσω ένα τύλιγμα έτσι ώστε να έχω 1V στα καλώδια της πόντας με 100mA
έτσι ώστε όταν είναι ανοιχτά να μετράω το 1V όταν τα ακουμπήσεις στα tabs να βραχυκυκλώνει και να είναι 0
η μπορώ να προσθέσω σε σειρά κάποιον πυκνωτή / αντίσταση στο ήδη πρωτεύον και να έχω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα στο δευτερεύον?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## DiViDi

Ηρακλη δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησει κατι τετοιο και αν αξιζει να το κανεις τοσο περιπλοκο.

Αν τα ηλεκτροδια τα εχεις στο χερι θελεις τον χρονο σου, δηλαδη να τα εχεις ακουμπησει καλα με την αναλογη πιεση και οταν εισαι
ετομος να πατησεις το πεταλι και να κολλησει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μα για auto trigger μιλάω,
όταν τροφοδοτείς την ηλεκτροπόντα ο μ/σ θα παίρνει συνέχεια ρεύμα (αλλά με αρκετά μειωμένη ισχύ) μέσω μικρού duty cycle ή με αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πρωτεύων.

Όταν πας να κολλήσεις λοιπόν θα περάσει ένα μικρό ρεύμα μέσα από το δευτερεύων,
αυτό θα το αναγνωρίσεις, θα περιμένεις 1sec και μετά θα του δώσεις πλήρη ισχύς για το χρόνο που θέλεις.


Σχετικά με το δεύτερο τύλιγμα περιττό μου φαίνεται, όπως είπα και παραπάνω με δυο καρφίτσες (μονωμένες σε σχέση με τα ηλεκτρόδια), δημιουργείς έναν διακόπτη.

----------


## spiroscfu

> αν δεν έχουμε τριφασικό?



Μήπως με κάποιον που έχει διπλό πρωτεύων, με τα 220 θα είναι η normal λειτουργία και με τα 110 το overdrive

----------


## herctrap

Πώς μπορώ να έχω ένα δύο βολτ και λίγα αμπέρ στό δευτερεύον χωρίς να αλλάξω το πρωτεύον. Με αντίσταση πυκνωτή???

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα βολτ λογικά δεν θα αλλάξουν, η ισχύ (άρα το ρεύμα) θα πέσει.

Εντελώς θεωρητική προσέγγιση, ο μ/σ για να απκτήσει την αυτεπαγωγή του θέλει ένα ελάχιστο ρεύμα (απώλειες πυρήνα, καλωδίων κτλ.)
άρα μετρώντας των με ανοικτό το δευτερεύων θα δεις κάποιο ρεύμα.

Θα προσθέσεις αυτό λοιπόν με περίπου 10W (για 2 με 4Α στο δευτερεύων), και μάλλον θα είσαι ok.

Σχετικά με τον πυκνωτή δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δουλέψει γιατί θα δημιουργήσεις ένα lc σειράς.

----------


## herctrap

Να που έχω φτάσει ως τώρα



αυτό σχεδίασα για το "Power Ok"
Νομίζω πως τσεκάρει αν τo +5V rail είναι μεταξύ των δυο zener
Μπορεί να κάνει source current και έχει θετική λογική 

---------------------------------------------------------



εδώ θα πάρω έναν φερίτη θα τυλίξω μερικές σπείρες (τόσες μέχρι να μου βγάλει με ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης 4,5Vp) και θα τον χρησιμοποιήσω σαν μετασχηματιστή ρεύματος του δευτερεύοντος

Αν τα έχω σκεφτεί καλά
η UL προστατεύει την είσοδο του τελεστικού από να μην υπερβεί τα 5V και να μην κατέβει κάτω από τα 0,7V
η UP προστατεύει την είσοδο του τελεστικού να μην κατέβει κάτω από το GND και να μην υπερβεί τα 5,7V

άρα η είσοδος μου θα είναι από GND μέχρι +5V

μετά έχουμε ένα peak detector το οποίο είναι και αυτό περιορισμένο λόγο του αρνητικού feedback ( ή να βάλω και εδώ zener? )

---------------------------------------------------------

και τέλος ΑΝ υπάρχει τρόπος ( ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι αυτός??? ) να έχω στο δευτερεύον 2V τάση στο κενο
και 500mA ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης τότε




κάνει και αυτό peak detection στο δευτερεύον
και αν ακουμπήσεις τα ηλεκτρόδια 
το peak σου ειναι 0 
η μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδος έχει μικρότερη τάση από ότι έχεις σετάρει στην αναστρέφουσα 
σβήνει το led 
διαβάζεις high στον uC
και ξεκινάς την πόντα

( να τα βάλω ανάποδα για να λειτουργεί λιγότερο το led? )

---------------------------------------------------------

ευχαριστώ

----------


## mtzag

Η κολληση που ειδα στη φωτο ειναι χαλια σχεδον ειναι στο τσκ να τρυπησει την μπαταρια θελει ποιο μικρο χρονο και μεγαλυτερη ταση

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως κάνεις πολλά άσκοπα πράγματα,

το πρώτο δουλεύει αλλά πάρα πολλά υλικά για ένα απλό πραγματάκι και επίσης όλα αυτά τα έκανες με έναν διαιρέτη τάσης και ένα πιν του μ/ε (σαν a/d)

 το δεύτερο δεν ξέρω τη εξυπηρετητή (θέλεις να έχεις ένδειξη του ρεύματος από το δευτερεύων ? ),
επίσης η UP (μάλλον η LL στο σχέδιο είναι άχρηστη)
δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσπαθήσεις να μην δώσεις -600mV στην είσοδο (έτσι και αλλιώς ημιανόρθωση κάνεις)
ποιο απλά θα μπορούσες να βάλεις δυο απλά διοδάκια (το ένα με την κάθοδο στα 5, το άλλο με την άνοδο στην γείωση και το κοινό στον τ/ε)

το τελευταίο πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι το θέλεις,
η τάση αναφοράς του IC1B είναι λάθος (χρειάζεται φορτίο)


υγ.
Ρε συ απλά βάλε παράλληλα στις A/K του thyristor μια λάμπα 20 με 30W (μπορεί να χρειαστεί και λίγο μεγαλύτερη),
και έτσι στο δευτερεύων θα έχει ~3V 
όταν ακουμπήσεις τα ηλεκτρόδια η τάση θα πέσει ~ στα 0V αλλά θα έχεις ένα μικρό ρεύμα 
αυτό το ρεύμα θα το αναγνωρίσεις (με κάτι σαν το τελευταίο σχέδιο), θα περιμένεις ένα χρόνο (1 με 3 sec)
και θα ενεργοποιείς τα thyristor (ή το triac) για τον χρόνο που έχεις ορίσει

υγ.
ένας άλλος τρόπος που μου ήρθε είναι,
σε σειρά με το πρωτεύων ένας μικρός μ/σ 220 στα 6,
δίνουμε 220 βγάζει 6 και το ρεύμα που θέλουμε πχ. 50 με 100mA, αυτά τα 6V θα μπουν σε σειρά με το βασικό μ/σ.
Και έτσι έχουμε περιορισμό στα (220-6) ή (220+6) και στα 50mA px. 

άρα με τάση του δευτερεύων 3V και 50mA στο πρωτεύων, θα πάρουμε (214*0,05)/3= 3,5Α στα ηλεκτρόδια

----------


## herctrap

> Νομίζω πως κάνεις πολλά άσκοπα πράγματα,
> 
> το πρώτο δουλεύει αλλά πάρα πολλά υλικά για ένα απλό πραγματάκι και επίσης όλα αυτά τα έκανες με έναν διαιρέτη τάσης και ένα πιν του μ/ε (σαν a/d)
> και άμα τα 5V γίνουν 4V? πάλι τον ίδιο δυαδικό θα διαβάζω - ενώ έχω την ανοχή τα 12 να γίνουν 6 
> 
>  το δεύτερο δεν ξέρω τη εξυπηρετητή (θέλεις να έχεις ένδειξη του ρεύματος από το δευτερεύων ? ),
> η κατασκευή δεν θα είναι πιο λειτουργική από μια με έναν απλό διακόπτη - όλες οι κατασκευές μου κατά κύριο λόγο έχουν στόχο την εκπαίδευση μου ή θέλω να περάσω κάποιο μάθημα
> 
> επίσης η UP (μάλλον η LL στο σχέδιο είναι άχρηστη)
> ...



δεν το κατάλαβα

----------


## spiroscfu

> και άμα τα 5V γίνουν 4V? πάλι τον ίδιο δυαδικό θα διαβάζω - ενώ έχω την ανοχή τα 12 να γίνουν 6 
> δεν το έπιασα, εννοείς πως αν πέσουν τα βολτ ο μ/ε θα διαβάζει ότι θέλει
> 
> ναι αλλά αν μου βγάλει +4,5V στην έξοδο τότε κάποια στιγμή θα έχει είσοδο και -4.5V
> -600mV θα υπάρχει η δίοδος με την άνοδο γειωμένη, 
> ή άστο μόνο με τη μια zener (UL) περίπου το ίδιο είναι
> 
>  Αν εννοείς στο (+) παίρνει μόνο το θετικό peak από τα ηλεκτρόδια μέσω της R30 - το άλλο άκρο γειώνεται 
> ο διαιρέτης των 5V που δίνεις στην είσοδο του τ/ε είναι λάθος, χρειάζεται μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την κάθοδο της LL1



σχετικά με τον μικρό μ/σ εννοούσα σε σειρά με τον βασικό μια πηγή μικρού ρεύματος,
άλλα μάλλον δεν θα δουλέψει σωστά 
μπορεί τα 6V/50mA υπό φορτίο να γίνουν ~0 και κάποιο αμπέρ (άρα 220W στο πρωτεύων και πάπαλα η εξασθένηση)

----------


## herctrap

πάντως με αντίσταση σε σειρά δεν νομίζω να περιορίσω το ρεύμα
θα περιορίσω την τάση αρά και το ρεύμα

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post631283

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραίες ιδέες παίδες!

Νομίζω ότι σκέφτηκα κάτι...

----------


## FILMAN

Θα πετύχει όμως;

----------


## herctrap

τι βλέπουμε? 

είναι σωστά αυτά?

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post631283

----------


## spiroscfu

> πάντως με αντίσταση σε σειρά δεν νομίζω να περιορίσω το ρεύμα
> θα περιορίσω την τάση αρά και το ρεύμα



θα περιορίσης την ισχύ όχι την τάση, η τάση θα παραμείνει η ίδια (φυσικά με το κατάλληλο φορτίο στην περίπτωση σου θα πέσει στα 0V)

ξαναείδα το σημείο που σου είπα για την τάση αναφοράς του τ/ε,
νόμιζα πως ήθελες να δώσεις μια τάση 5V για να αφαιρέσεις την αρνητική συνιστώσα, αλλά τώρα κατάλαβα πως οι δύο ζενερ τις έχεις βάλει σαν limiter 

θα βγάλεις την πάνω και θα αφήσεις μόνο αυτήν με την γείωση

ούτε και εγώ κατάλαβα τη θέλει να κάνει ο φίλλιπος

----------


## FILMAN

Ανίχνευση ακουμπήματος ηλεκτροδίων, μπα, δεν θα δουλέψει, το είδα καλύτερα.

----------


## herctrap

Αν στείλουμε εναν παλμό και περιμένουμε να γυρίσει πίσω??

----------


## mtzag

ο μ/ς πρεπει να βγαζει μια πολυ μικρη ταση συνεχεια οταν ανιχνευτει ρευμα στο δευτερευων θα βγαζει την full ταση μετα το χαρακτηριστικο μπιπ.
Αυτο θα γινει μεσω καταλληλης οδηγησης στο πρωτευων με ρελε ενα μικρο μετασχηματιστακι που θα δινει μικρη ταση στο πρωτευον και μολις
ο ac sensor στο δευτερεων δει ρευμα το ρελεδακι θα καταργει το μικρο μ/σ και θα δινει στο πρωτευον του μεγαλου μ/σ την ταση του δικτυου

Αυτη νομιζω ειναι η λυση που θα παιξει

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν το ξαναγράφω, 
ο μ/σ χρειάζεται ένα ελάχιστο ρεύμα για να μαγνητίσει των πυρήνα του και να έρθει στα ίσα της η αυτεπαγωγή του 

ΑΡΑ σε σειρά  με αυτόν (στο πρωτεύων) βάζουμε ένα φορτίο που να επιτρέπει να περάσει το προηγούμενο ρεύμα + κάτι ψηλά για ένα μικρό ρεύμα στο δευτερεύων (όταν αυτό βραχυκυκλωθεί)

ο ρελές θα είναι αργός και επιπλέον με το παραπάνω θέλεις και άλλον έναν μ/σ (δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο, τα πράγματα είναι απλά)

----------


## mtzag

ssr βαζεις ο 2ος μ/σ ειναι ενας μικρος της πλακας.
Επισης αντι triac δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ssr για να κανεις τον παλμο ?

----------


## FILMAN

Και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το SSR, τα 220V θα πάνε και στο δευτερεύον του μικρού μετασχηματιστή...

Θέλει να γίνει λίγο πιο έξυπνα... Για να δούμε, θα μού 'ρθει καμιά καλή ιδέα;

----------


## spiroscfu

τη ποιο απλό ρε φίλιππε με ένα φορτίο (μια λάμπα 20 με 50W πχ.)
παράλληλα στα thyristor

----------


## spiroscfu

'η ένα σήμα λίγων βολτ 100Khz πχ. παράλληλα στα ηλεκτρόδια, αν δεν θέλει να δουλεύει συνέχεια των μ/σ

----------


## herctrap

μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις τον κύριο μετασχηματιστή από έναν άλλο 230-230 50VA? ( ίσα ίσα για να έρθει στα ίσα του που λέει ο Σπύρος )


εσύ στο δευτερεύον θες να μετρήσεις 500mA
τι θα πάθει όμως αυτό το κύκλωμα όταν πας να περάσεις το 1ΚΑ

----------


## herctrap

επίσης μπορούμε να trigaroume το triac στα 9ms μετά το zero cross?

----------


## spiroscfu

> εσύ στο δευτερεύον θες να μετρήσεις 500mA
> τι θα πάθει όμως αυτό το κύκλωμα όταν πας να περάσεις το 1ΚΑ



τίποτα ακόμα και 5ΜΑ να περάσουν, το λέει και η λέξη μετασχηματίζουν το ρεύμα 

το triac το τριγκάρεις όπου γουστάρεις ακόμη και στα 19,99ms

----------


## mtzag

> Και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το SSR, τα 220V θα πάνε και στο δευτερεύον του μικρού μετασχηματιστή...
> 
> Θέλει να γίνει λίγο πιο έξυπνα... Για να δούμε, θα μού 'ρθει καμιά καλή ιδέα;



με αλλο 1 ssr (φτηνο πλακετας) το αποκοβεις τελειως το δευτερευον του μικρου μ/σ

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα σας

Επανέρχομαι  στο θεμα της κατασκευης του γερμανου και πιο συγκεκρiμενα στον κωδικα του arduino.
Θελω να προσθεσω μια οθονη LCD που να απεικονιζει τους χρονους των παλμων

π.χ

Οταν ανοιγει να γραφει για λιγα δευτερολεπτα:

SPOT WELDER
DUAL PULSE

Και μετα

DUAL PULSE
P1:50ms P2:XXXms

Οπου το ΧΧΧ θα ειναι απο 50 εως 500 αναλογως τι εχουμε ορισει απο τον διακοπτη.

Το εψαξα στο internet αλλα βρηκα μονο τα παρακατω:

http://8bitmicro.blogspot.gr/2011/08...ush-wheel.html

Παραθετω και τον αρχικο κωδικα του AVD χωρις την διορθωση του Ηρακλη (herctrap )

/* 
Arduino resistance spot welder timer

Copyright (C) 2012  Albert van Dalen http://www.avdweb.nl
This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License
as published by the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty
of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the GNU General Public License at http://www.gnu.org/licenses .
Version 10-9-2013
*/

#if ARDUINO >= 100 
  #include "Arduino.h"
#else
  #include "WProgram.h"
#endif
//#include <Streaming.h>
#include "Switch.h"

const byte spotWelderButtonPin = 7; 
const byte spotWelder = 8; 
const byte BCDswitch3 = 9;
const byte BCDswitch2 = 10;
const byte BCDswitch1 = 11;
const byte BCDswitch0 = 12;

const int preWeld_ms = 50;
const int step_ms = 50;
const int weldPause = 500;

Switch spotWelderButton(spotWelderButtonPin);

void setup() 
{ Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(BCDswitch0, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch1, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch2, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch3, INPUT_PULLUP);  
  pinMode(spotWelder, OUTPUT);
}

void loop() 
{ spotWelderButton.poll();
  if(spotWelderButton.pushed()) weldCyclus(BCDswitch() * step_ms);
}

void weldCyclus(int weldTime_ms)
{ pulseSpotWelder(preWeld_ms);
  delay(weldPause);
  pulseSpotWelder(weldTime_ms);
}

void pulseSpotWelder(int ms)
{ digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
  delay(ms); 
  digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
  //Serial << ms << endl;  
}

int BCDswitch()
{ int bcd;
  bitWrite(bcd, 0, !digitalRead(BCDswitch0));
  bitWrite(bcd, 1, !digitalRead(BCDswitch1));
  bitWrite(bcd, 2, !digitalRead(BCDswitch2));
  bitWrite(bcd, 3, !digitalRead(BCDswitch3));
  return bcd;
} 





Η διορθωση που εγινε για να μην αλλαζω το interface

const byte spotWelderButtonPin = 7; 
const byte spotWelder = 12; 
const byte BCDswitch3 = 8;
const byte BCDswitch2 = 09;
const byte BCDswitch1 = 10;
const byte BCDswitch0 = 11;

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## FILMAN

> τη ποιο απλό ρε φίλιππε με ένα φορτίο (μια λάμπα 20 με 50W πχ.)
> παράλληλα στα thyristor







> 'η ένα σήμα λίγων βολτ 100Khz πχ. παράλληλα στα ηλεκτρόδια, αν δεν θέλει να δουλεύει συνέχεια των μ/σ



Χμ, χμ..........





> μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις τον κύριο μετασχηματιστή από έναν άλλο 230-230 50VA? ( ίσα ίσα για να έρθει στα ίσα του που λέει ο Σπύρος )
> 
> 
> εσύ στο δευτερεύον θες να μετρήσεις 500mA
> τι θα πάθει όμως αυτό το κύκλωμα όταν πας να περάσεις το 1ΚΑ



Όχι. Θα είναι σαν να του βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο.





> επίσης μπορούμε να trigaroume το triac στα 9ms μετά το zero cross?



Ναι αλλά έτσι θα έχεις διάρκεια κολλήματος 1msec.




> με αλλο 1 ssr (φτηνο πλακετας) το αποκοβεις τελειως το δευτερευον του μικρου μ/σ



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό θέλει και νεκρό χρόνο τουλάχιστον 10msec.

----------


## herctrap

```
#define spotWelder 12
#define BCDswitch3 8
#define BCDswitch2 9
#define BCDswitch1 10
#define BCDswitch0  11

#define PreWeld1  50
#define Pause1    500
#define Weld1     100
#define Name1     Battery AAA

#define PreWeld2  50
#define Pause2    500
#define Weld2     200
#define Name2     Battery AA

#define PreWeld3  50
#define Pause3    500
#define Weld3     300
#define Name3     Battery A

#define PreWeld4  75
#define Pause4    500
#define Weld4     1000
#define Name4     Lamarina 1mm

#define PreWeld5  100
#define Pause5    500
#define Weld5     2000
#define Name5     Lamarina 2mm


void setup()
{ 
  //Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(BCDswitch0, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch1, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch2, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(spotWelder, OUTPUT);
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 
}

void loop()
{ 
  while(1);
}

void weldCyclus()
{ 
  detachInterrupt(1);

  switch (BCDswitch()) {
  case 1:
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(PreWeld1);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    delay(Pause1);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(Weld1);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    break;
  case 2:
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(PreWeld2);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    delay(Pause2);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(Weld2);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);    
    break;
  case 3:
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(PreWeld3);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    delay(Pause3);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(Weld3);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);    
    break;
  case 4:
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(PreWeld4);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    delay(Pause4);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(Weld4);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);    
    break;
  case 5:
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(PreWeld5);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    delay(Pause5);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
    delay(Weld5);
    digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);    
    break;
  }
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 

}

int BCDswitch()
{ 
  int bcd;
  bitWrite(bcd, 0, !digitalRead(BCDswitch0));
  bitWrite(bcd, 1, !digitalRead(BCDswitch1));
  bitWrite(bcd, 2, !digitalRead(BCDswitch2));
  bitWrite(bcd, 3, !digitalRead(BCDswitch3));
  return bcd;
}
```


για δοκίμασε μια αυτό να δούμε αν δουλεύει και βάζουμε και την Lcd

const byte spotWelderButtonPin = 7;  <-- πρέπει να συνδέσεις το button σου στο Pin3 και όχι στο Pin7

----------


## herctrap

στα 9ms για να έχουμε μικρο ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον και να κάνουμε την ανίχνευση

----------


## FILMAN

Όλο πονηριές είσαι

----------


## herctrap

αν σε πλήρη κύκλο έχουμε 1000A στα 9,5mSec πόσο ρεύμα θα έχουμε 
και πόση τάση?

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ λίγη γιατί εκεί το ημίτονο είναι πεσμένο

----------


## herctrap

Μόνο με δοκιμές παίζει αυτή η μέθοδος?

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραία το προκόλημα  :Razz: 

U(t)=V*sin(ω*t)

----------


## FILMAN

51V βγαίνει στα 9.5msec

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάρα πολλά λες φίλιππε

γράψε λάθος ~53Vpeak

----------


## spiroscfu

Ηρακλή για να μην σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου,
το μ/σ ρεύματος δεν το αφήνεις *ποτέ* με ανοικτό το δευτερεύων *αλλά* πάντα μέσου ενός μικρού φορτίου

υγ.
με μικρότερο duty cycle στο είπα μόνο μια φορά γιατί είναι δύσκολοι οι υπολογισμοί του (53Vpeak αλλά τη rms θα είναι αυτή),
όπως επίσης και το snubber που θα πρέπει να βάλεις και φυσικά ένα φίλτρο (φίλταρο μάλλον) για να σου κόψει τις αρμονικές προς το δίκτυο  

το έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτό με το "προκόλλημα" ή σου ήρθε έτσι ?

----------


## DiViDi

Ηρακλη ο κωδικας ειναι ολοκληρος ή χρειαζεται και κατι απο τον αρχικο  ?

π.χ βιβλιοθηκη switch

----------


## spiroscfu

αν και δεν έχω ιδέα από αλτουίνους, την switch δεν την θέλει στο έκανε με interrupt από το πιν 3

μόνο αυτά




> #if ARDUINO >= 100 
>   #include "Arduino.h"
> #else
>   #include "WProgram.h"
> #endif

----------


## DiViDi

Ευχαριστω Σπυρο

----------


## herctrap

και εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά 
αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται ούτε αυτά

και άλλαξα την λογική του προγράμματος

θα έχεις κάποια preset

πχ το 1 θα είναι μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ
2 μπαταρίες ΑΑ
3 λαμαρίνες
4 τσίγκους 
κτλπ

*μην το πας παραπάνω από 5

----------


## herctrap

πήγαινε το όπου θες




```
#define spotWelder 12
#define BCDswitch3 8
#define BCDswitch2 9
#define BCDswitch1 10
#define BCDswitch0  11

// ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ***** Edit Here ***** ----- ----- ----- ----- -----

#define PreWeld0  100
#define Pause0    500
#define Weld0     0
#define Name0     "Clean"

#define PreWeld1  50
#define Pause1    500
#define Weld1     100
#define Name1     "Battery AAA"

#define PreWeld2  50
#define Pause2    500
#define Weld2     200
#define Name2     "Battery AA"

#define PreWeld3  50
#define Pause3    500
#define Weld3     300
#define Name3     "Battery A"

#define PreWeld4  75
#define Pause4    500
#define Weld4     1000
#define Name4     "Lamarina 1mm"

#define PreWeld5  100
#define Pause5    500
#define Weld5     2000
#define Name5     "Lamarina 2mm"

#define PreWeld6  125
#define Pause6    500
#define Weld6     3000
#define Name6     "Lamarina 3mm"

#define PreWeld7  150
#define Pause7    500
#define Weld7     4000
#define Name7     "Lamarina 4mm"

#define PreWeld8  175
#define Pause8    500
#define Weld8     5000
#define Name8     "Lamarina 5mm"

#define PreWeld9  200
#define Pause9    500
#define Weld9     6000
#define Name9     "Lamarina 6mm"

// ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ***** End Edit ***** ----- ----- ----- ----- -----


void setup()
{ 
  Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(BCDswitch0, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch1, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch2, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(spotWelder, OUTPUT);
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 
}

void loop()
{ 
  while(1);
}

void weldCyclus()
{ 
  detachInterrupt(1);

  switch (BCDswitch()) {

  case 0:
    Serial.println(Name0);
    if (PreWeld0 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld0);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause0);
    if (Weld0 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld0);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 1:
    Serial.println(Name1);
    if (PreWeld1 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld1);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause1);
    if (Weld1 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld1);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 2:
    Serial.println(Name2);
    if (PreWeld2 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld2);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause2);
    if (Weld2 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld2);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 3:
    Serial.println(Name3);
    if (PreWeld3 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld3);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause3);
    if (Weld3 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld3);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 4:
    Serial.println(Name4);
    if (PreWeld4 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld4);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause4);
    if (Weld4 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld4);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 5:
    Serial.println(Name5);
    if (PreWeld5 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld5);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause5);
    if (Weld5 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld5);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 6:
    Serial.println(Name6);
    if (PreWeld6 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld6);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause6);
    if (Weld6 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld6);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 7:
    Serial.println(Name7);
    if (PreWeld7 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld7);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause7);
    if (Weld7 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld7);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 8:
    Serial.println(Name8);
    if (PreWeld8 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld8);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause8);
    if (Weld8 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld8);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 9:
    Serial.println(Name9);
    if (PreWeld9 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld9);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause9);
    if (Weld9 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld9);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  }
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 
  Serial.println("Ready to Weld");
}

int BCDswitch()
{ 
  int bcd;
  bitWrite(bcd, 0, !digitalRead(BCDswitch0));
  bitWrite(bcd, 1, !digitalRead(BCDswitch1));
  bitWrite(bcd, 2, !digitalRead(BCDswitch2));
  bitWrite(bcd, 3, !digitalRead(BCDswitch3));
  return bcd;
}
```

----------


## spiroscfu

πως θα προλαβαίνει να διαβάσει τα ονόματα που έβαλες, στα τελευταία κάτι θα γίνεται τα πρώτα θα φεύγουν σαν αστραπή


είδα τον αρχικό κώδικα
το "προκόλλημα" υπάρχει και εκεί, τώρα το πρόσεξα


καλύτερα νομίζω πως θα ήταν με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και ένα button (για τα προκαθορισμένα), παρά με τον bcd

----------


## FILMAN

> Πάρα πολλά λες φίλιππε
> 
> γράψε λάθος ~53Vpeak



Είναι V = 325 * sin(ω * t) = 325 * sin(2 * π * f * t) = 325 * sin (100 * π * t)

Για t = 9.5msec είναι: V = 325 * sin(100 * π * 9.5 * 10-3) = 325 * sin(0.95 * π) = 325 * 0.156 = 50.84V.

Εγώ το στρογγύλεψα στα 51V.

Με βάλατε και έκανα δοκιμές χτες το βράδυ. Σε μετασχηματιστή φούρνου μικροκυμάτων έβαλα 3 σπείρες εύκαμπτο 25mm2 για δυτερεύον. Δεν έβγαλα τα magnetic shunts. Με 230V στο πρωτεύον, στο δευτερεύον είχα 2.8V~ τάση ανοιχτού κυκλώματος και 575Α ρεύμα βραχυκυκλώματος (μια μικρή απογοήτευση). Βέβαια το συνολικό μήκος του καλωδίου στο δευτρεύον ήταν μεγάλο, γύρω στα 3 - 4m. Βάζοντας σε σειρά με το πρωτεύον μια αντίσταση 8.2kΩ 11W το ρεύμα βραχυκυκλώματος στο δευτερεύον ήταν γύρω στο 1.5Α, και κοιτώντας στον παλμογράφο την τάση του πρωτεύοντος με ανοιχτό δευτερεύον ήταν 24Vp-p. Βραχυκυκλώνοντας το δευτερεύον η τάση αυτή έπεφτε και μάλιστα τόσο περισσότερο όσο πίεζα μεταξύ τους τα άκρα του καλωδίου. Είδα ότι ένα καλό κατώφλι ανίχνευσης για το ακούμπημα των ηλεκτροδίων θα ήταν το πέσιμο της τάσης του πρωτεύοντος κάτω από τα 15Vp-p περίπου.

----------


## spiroscfu

Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε μεγάλο το νούμερο 0,5ms πριν το μηδέν και 4,5 μετά το peak,
αλλά το έκανα και εγώ με 240rms και βγήκε 53 και κάτι.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας και Χρονια Πολλα

Παραθετω μερικες φωτογραφιες

Το κυκλωματακι



Κυκλωμα μαζι με thyristors στο πισω μερος του κουτιου




Το εσωτερικο του κουτιου χωρις τον μετασχηματιστη. Στο δεξι μερος ειναι το τροφοδοτικο του arduino και επανω
το arduino





Δημητρης

----------


## DiViDi

Δοκιμες παλμων

----------


## spiroscfu

Μια χαρά το έφτιαξες, συγχαρητήρια δημήτρη 

το πρόγραμμα με την οθόνη δεν σου δούλεψε ??

υγ.
Καλό νομίζω πως θα ήταν και μια θωράκιση στον arduino (θα υπάρχει ισχυρό η/μ πεδίο εκεί μέσα)

----------


## DiViDi

Σ 'ευχαριστω Σπυρο

Πριν λιγο τον δοκιμασα τον κωδικα του Ηρακλη αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα. Στις περισσοτερες σκαλες δινει μονο εναν παλμο
Απο τις 10 σκαλες μονο σε μια θεση μου εδωσε 2 παλμους αλλα πολυ μκρους.

Θα το δοκιμασω παλι στις επομενες μερες

Καλη Χρονια σε ολους

----------


## herctrap

βάλε αυτό




```
#define spotWelder 12
#define BCDswitch3 8
#define BCDswitch2 9
#define BCDswitch1 10
#define BCDswitch0  11

// ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ***** Edit Here ***** ----- ----- ----- ----- -----

#define PreWeld0  250
#define Pause0    500
#define Weld0     0
#define Name0     "Clean"

#define PreWeld1  250
#define Pause1    500
#define Weld1     100
#define Name1     "Battery AAA"

#define PreWeld2  250
#define Pause2    500
#define Weld2     200
#define Name2     "Battery AA"

#define PreWeld3  250
#define Pause3    500
#define Weld3     300
#define Name3     "Battery A"

#define PreWeld4  250
#define Pause4    500
#define Weld4     500
#define Name4     "Lamarina 1mm"

#define PreWeld5  250
#define Pause5    500
#define Weld5     1000
#define Name5     "Lamarina 2mm"

#define PreWeld6  250
#define Pause6    500
#define Weld6     1500
#define Name6     "Lamarina 3mm"

#define PreWeld7  250
#define Pause7    500
#define Weld7     2000
#define Name7     "Lamarina 4mm"

#define PreWeld8  250
#define Pause8    500
#define Weld8     2500
#define Name8     "Lamarina 5mm"

#define PreWeld9  250
#define Pause9    500
#define Weld9     3000
#define Name9     "Lamarina 6mm"

// ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ***** End Edit ***** ----- ----- ----- ----- -----


void setup()
{ 
  Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(BCDswitch0, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch1, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch2, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(BCDswitch3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(3, INPUT_PULLUP);
  pinMode(spotWelder, OUTPUT);
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 
}

void loop()
{ 
  while(1);
}

void weldCyclus()
{ 
  detachInterrupt(1);

  switch (BCDswitch()) {

  case 0:
    Serial.println(Name0);
    if (PreWeld0 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld0);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause0);
    if (Weld0 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld0);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 1:
    Serial.println(Name1);
    if (PreWeld1 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld1);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause1);
    if (Weld1 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld1);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 2:
    Serial.println(Name2);
    if (PreWeld2 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld2);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause2);
    if (Weld2 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld2);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 3:
    Serial.println(Name3);
    if (PreWeld3 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld3);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause3);
    if (Weld3 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld3);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 4:
    Serial.println(Name4);
    if (PreWeld4 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld4);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause4);
    if (Weld4 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld4);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 5:
    Serial.println(Name5);
    if (PreWeld5 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld5);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause5);
    if (Weld5 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld5);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 6:
    Serial.println(Name6);
    if (PreWeld6 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld6);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause6);
    if (Weld6 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld6);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 7:
    Serial.println(Name7);
    if (PreWeld7 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld7);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause7);
    if (Weld7 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld7);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 8:
    Serial.println(Name8);
    if (PreWeld8 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld8);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause8);
    if (Weld8 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld8);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  case 9:
    Serial.println(Name9);
    if (PreWeld9 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(PreWeld9);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    delay(Pause9);
    if (Weld9 > 0 )
    {
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 1);
      delay(Weld9);
      digitalWrite(spotWelder, 0);
    }
    break;
  }
  attachInterrupt(1, weldCyclus, FALLING); 
  Serial.println("Ready to Weld");
}

int BCDswitch()
{ 
  int bcd;
  bitWrite(bcd, 0, !digitalRead(BCDswitch0));
  bitWrite(bcd, 1, !digitalRead(BCDswitch1));
  bitWrite(bcd, 2, !digitalRead(BCDswitch2));
  bitWrite(bcd, 3, !digitalRead(BCDswitch3));
  return bcd;
}
```


δεν έχω γράψει ακόμα τον κώδικα για την LCD
η λογική είναι ότι έχεις 10 preset 

#define PreWeld1  250
#define Pause1    500
#define Weld1     100
#define Name1     "Battery AAA"

και αλλάζεις τις τιμές στην αρχή του προγράμματος




```
PreWeld1 ο πρώτος παλμός (ms)
Pause1    το κενό μεταξύ των δυο παλμών
Weld1      ο κύριος παλμός (ms)
Name1    αυτό που θα εμφανίζεται στην LCD
```


τα λέμε του χρόνου
καλή χρονιά 
με το καλό ο καινούργιους χρόνος

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους.

Ηρακλη δυστυχως εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα. Δινει μονο εναν παλμο, σε καποιες σκαλες αν το πατησω πολλες φορες μου δινει 2 μικρους με πολυ μικρη παυση. π.χ 100ms παυση 100ms και δευτερος παλμος παλι 100ms. Οι τιμες ειναι ενδεικτικες μπορει να ειναι και 150 με παυση 150

Χαιρετω
Δημητρης

----------


## herctrap

πρέπει να συνδέσεις το button σου στο Pin3 και όχι στο Pin7
#define spotWelder 13

και βάλε αν θες το optocoupler στο pin 13 για να βλέπεις το led

----------


## DiViDi

Ηρακλη pin3 το εχω με τον δικο σου κωδικα. Με το octocoupler ειναι λιγο δυσκολα να το αλλαξω τωρα διοτι εχω βαλει σιλικονι πανω στο
intrface αλλα μολις μπορεσω θα το δοκιμασω. Το pin7 παιζει ανεξαρτητο οποτε το αλλαζω ευκολα μεταξυ 3 και 7

----------


## herctrap

ε τότε
#define spotWelder 7

----------


## DiViDi

Χαζη ερωτηση αλλα δεν πειραζει θα την κανω.

Δεν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο να στον υπαρχων κωδικα του Γερμανου, που φαινεται να παιζει καλα να εμφανιζει την επιλογη σε LCD ?

Μην βαρατε απλα μια σκεψη εκανα.

Δημητρης

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας

Η ιδια κατασκευη βελτιωμένη

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/vie...p?f=14&t=57373

----------


## fivosv

...το ξέρω πως το θέμα είναι λίγο αρχαίο, αλλά μια και μόλις έκανα παρουσίαση μιας κατασκευής που βασίζεται στο αρχικό σχέδιο του Γερμανού που συζητιέται εδώ, είπα να συνδέσω τα δύο θέματα:
Ηλεκτροπόντα διπλού ρυθμιζόμενου παλμού με Arduino/MOT/Ρελέ
 :Bye:

----------

